# 98 Maxima Car Alarm Problems



## rustydud (Feb 27, 2011)

Fellow Maxima enthusiasts, I joined this site hoping I can get some guidance on a few problems I have with the alarm system on my trusty Max, from people who know a little more than I do. I did a quick search of the Maxima forums and could not find the same issues I am having. Please advise.

CAR: Nissan Maxima GLE 
YEAR: 1998
The car is equipped with a factory alarm system. The car is equipped with keyless entry.
PROBLEMS WITH THE CAR’S FACTORY ALARM SYSTEM:
1.	The car's factory alarm system turns on without using the keyfob to turn on the alarm system. This happens randomly. For example, twice this afternoon the alarm system out of nowhere starting ringing. The past two days, the alarm did not turn on by itself. This started happening 3 weeks ago.
2.	While the car is running, the instrument panel indicates door(s) is open. I put the car in park, open and shut all four of the car's doors, and get back in the car and shut the driver's door, and the instrument panel still shows the "doo(s) open" icon. This may be part of the problem described in 1?
3.	I am unable to lock the car’s doors with the car’s keyfob. I am able to UNlock the doors with the keyfob, however. I am also able to manually turn the car’s alarm ON with the keyfob. 
NOTES:
I read in another post that there may be an issue with one of the microswitches in the keyfob, where when the keyfob is shook around it activates the car alarm system. However I shook the keyfob for several minutes to see if the keyfob would activate the alarm system and it did not do so.
I read in other posts of people with Nissans with car alarm problems that their alarm would activate while they are driving. This has not happened with my Nissan.
The battery on the car was recently replaced with a new battery from Sears, since it was weak. The problems happened after the car battery was changed, although I doubt that changing the battery is a direct cause of any of these problems.


----------

